# Maryland Can Have District Of Columbia As Part Of Its State Vote For Federal Representatives



## Monk-Eye (Apr 7, 2021)

*" Maryland Can Count District Of Columbia As Part Of Its State Vote For Federal Representatives "

* Stern Warnings Again To Stop These Reprobates **

The district of columbia is not entitled to two senators and if whore your feels that the votes of those residents should be included in a senate or congressional vote , then mary land can add their federal representatives to the district of columbia ballots .

A country with fifty states is bound with fatalism of subsequent consequences imbued in phenomenology related with order provided by items of the set .

Itching theorists understand fifty to represent " the holding " as well as " the cauldron " , and such implore allusions by some to represent a melting pot .






						List of hexagrams of the I Ching - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





** Designated Fourty One Thirteen Thirty One Primes Public Rejection Fatalism Which Erie **









						House to take up DC statehood, equal pay bills this month
					

The House will vote this month on legislation to make most of Washington, D.C., a state and to promote equal pay for men and women.




					www.rollcall.com
				




Steny Hoyer
1705 Longworth House Office Building
Washington, D.C. 20515
Phone - (202) 225-4131
Fax - (202) 225-4300


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 7, 2021)

Maryland CANT count DC as part of its state. DC is a federal district.


----------



## Circe (Apr 7, 2021)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Maryland Can Count District Of Columbia As Part Of Its State Vote For Federal Representatives "
> 
> * Stern Warnings Again To Stop These Reprobates **
> 
> ...


Word salad. Needs to be in English.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 7, 2021)

Circe said:


> Monk-Eye said:
> 
> 
> > *" Maryland Can Count District Of Columbia As Part Of Its State Vote For Federal Representatives "
> ...



Made absolutely no sense to me.

_Itching theorists understand fifty to represent " the holding " as well as " the cauldron " , and such implore allusions by some to represent a melting pot .

WTF???_


----------



## Circe (Apr 7, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> _Itching theorists understand fifty to represent " the holding " as well as " the cauldron " , and such implore allusions by some to represent a melting pot .
> 
> WTF???_


That was my favorite, too. 
You don't see actual word salad on forums as much as you used to. Used to be, there was one on every forum.


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 7, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> Maryland CANT count DC as part of its state. DC is a federal district.


DC CAN'T be a state either.  The Founders understood what they were doing


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 7, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland CANT count DC as part of its state. DC is a federal district.
> ...


No it cant.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 7, 2021)

Our nation was founded on a Revolution based on opposition to ”Taxation without Representation”

Yet Washington DC pays more Federal Tax than 22 other states. 
In spite of heavy Federal Taxes, they cannot vote for the Senators or Congressmen who levy those taxes.

The answer is
1. Make DC a State (carve out the federal buildings)
2. Allow them to have their own member of the House and vote for Senators in Maryland who will represent them.


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 7, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I'm betting the Democrats ran it thru though


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 7, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Our nation was founded on a Revolution based on opposition to ”Taxation without Representation”
> 
> Yet Washington DC pays more Federal Tax than 22 other states.
> In spite of heavy Federal Taxes, they cannot vote for the Senators or Congressmen who levy those taxes.
> ...


"i want to move to DC so i can complain about no representation" DERP


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 7, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Our nation was founded on a Revolution based on opposition to ”Taxation without Representation”
> ...


Yet most residents are born and raised there


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 7, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


and yet they stay in that area that is 68 sq miles


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 7, 2021)

Monk-Eye said:


> The district of columbia is not entitled to two senators



Why not?

Wyoming has two senators, and it has a lower population than DC does.

Population of Wyoming

Population of DC

Some DC license plates bear the saying "Taxation Without Representation," and have had this phrase for decades.

All Wyoming has is more cows.


----------



## Richard-H (Apr 7, 2021)

The Constitution makes it impossible for DC to become a State.

They could redraw the boundaries of DC and return most of it back to Maryland. Then former DC residents would get Reps in Congress and have a say in electing Maryland's Senators


----------



## Circe (Apr 7, 2021)

I can tell you right now D.C. pols will be VERY against this idea. 

And I doubt Maryland wants them, either!! It would just be yet another huge black welfare bill. Maryland already has to support Prince Georges County, Baltimore City, and parts of Mont'gy County ---- and guess who has to do all the supporting?? That would be Yours Truly, YT, as it says in the novel Snowcrash. Which is why Maryland taxes are so high.

This idea is all minus, no plus for Maryland.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 7, 2021)

There is no reason why DC can't become a state. The federal government buildings are clustered in a certain part of the downtown area. In any event, even if it was a better idea to incorporate the residential parts of DC into a neighboring state, that state would be Virginia, not Maryland. DC originally was drawn in a diamond shape. Here is an 1862 map:

DC in 1862

A river runs through it.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 7, 2021)

Circe said:


> I can tell you right now D.C. pols will be VERY against this idea.
> 
> And I doubt Maryland wants them, either!! It would just be yet another huge black welfare bill. Maryland already has to support Prince Georges County, Baltimore City, and parts of Mont'gy County ---- and guess who has to do all the supporting?? That would be Yours Truly, YT, as it says in the novel Snowcrash. Which is why Maryland taxes are so high.
> 
> This idea is all minus, no plus for Maryland.



You apparently don't know much about DC. Just take a ride around Carter Barron, Conn. Ave., Rock Creek Park, Georgetown. Good luck affording a townhouse around Dupont. I've lived in every place you mentioned, plus Arlington, except for Baltimore. You are really exaggerating. More racism?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 7, 2021)

It appears that some democrats really don' understand why D.C. can not be a state, they think having TWO Lawmaking governments occupying the same place is going to work......


----------



## Monk-Eye (Apr 8, 2021)

*" Amending False Expectations About Citizen Ship "

* Every Citizen Referenced Back To Their Block Corner **


rightwinger said:


> Our nation was founded on a Revolution based on opposition to ”Taxation without Representation”
> Yet Washington DC pays more Federal Tax than 22 other states.
> In spite of heavy Federal Taxes, they cannot vote for the Senators or Congressmen who levy those taxes.
> The answer is
> ...


Applying us fourteenth amendment where us citizens " are citizens of the United States and of the State wherein they reside. " , the individuals in dc have a state in which to vote .

As individuals are citizens of the state in which they reside , individuals are not citizens in the district of columbia , rather they are citizens in the state of washington , or some other state .

A declaration of such state citizenship should be on record for purposes of voter validation across state lines in federal and state elections .

Proof of occupation displacement for dc workers is an acceptable justification for absentee voting in their state of citizenship at some residence as simple as a post office box .

** Peddle Ling And Fictional Ishmaelism Contests Fore Us National Controls **

Speculating on contributors and lobbyist bent ear aspirations for foundry .









						2019 District of Columbia Manufacturing Facts
					

Manufacturers in the District of Columbia account for 0.22% of the total output in the area, employing 0.17% of the workforce. Total output from manufacturing was $0.30 billion in 2018. In addition…




					www.nam.org
				



_Top Five Export Markets (Percent of total manufactured goods exports, 2018) - 1.32%_
_Qatar 70.36%
United Arab Emirates 65.66%
United Kingdom 19.90%
Egypt 10.90%_
_Kuwait 10.80%_

Individuals are free to setup a corporation for purposes of taxation in any location within the united states that they choose and taxes are rendered as prescribed by federal , state or local law .






						Taxpayer Identification Number - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 8, 2021)

Monk-Eye said:


> As individuals are citizens of the state in which they reside , individuals are not citizens in the district of columbia , rather thery are citizens in the state of washington



Do you know where the State of Washington is?


----------



## Circe (Apr 8, 2021)

Lysistrata said:


> You apparently don't know much about DC. Just take a ride around Carter Barron, Conn. Ave., Rock Creek Park, Georgetown. Good luck affording a townhouse around Dupont. I've lived in every place you mentioned, plus Arlington, except for Baltimore. You are really exaggerating. More racism?


Oh, go ahead, live in Baltimore, if you are so non-racist. Why not live in Baltimore? I think we both know why not.

If you are trying to paint D.C. as some haven for rich, white folks, remember that I too have lived in this benighted area for many years, so I know what is going on. Black, black, black is the color, as the song said. 

If you are right, and D.C. is just one big rich taxable territory to capture, Maryland pols will jump at the offer. But it isn't, so they won't.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 8, 2021)

Circe said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > You apparently don't know much about DC. Just take a ride around Carter Barron, Conn. Ave., Rock Creek Park, Georgetown. Good luck affording a townhouse around Dupont. I've lived in every place you mentioned, plus Arlington, except for Baltimore. You are really exaggerating. More racism?
> ...



I'm happy where I am, thank you. But I enjoy visiting B'more from time to time. But I like being a short metro ride to the Smithsonian. BTW: DC is also a haven for rich black folks. Take a drive up 16th St.

Why do you live in DC if you hate your neighbors? Where do you live? I lived in Brookland for several years, not northwest. It wasn't horrible. Why do you have such a chip on your shoulder? Why not move to Rockville, or Silver Spring, where you can eat at Crisfield's, if you're so upset?


----------



## Monk-Eye (Apr 8, 2021)

*" Dealing With Non Caged Animal Kingdom In Global Public Domains " 

* Out Of Know Where Necessities To Size Up The Environment **


Lysistrata said:


> I'm happy where I am, thank you. But I enjoy visiting B'more from time to time. But I like being a short metro ride to the Smithsonian. BTW: DC is also a haven for rich black folks. Take a drive up 16th St.
> 
> Why do you live in DC if you hate your neighbors? Where do you live? I lived in Brookland for several years, not northwest. It wasn't horrible. Why do you have such a chip on your shoulder? Why not move to Rockville, or Silver Spring, where you can eat at Crisfield's, if you're so upset?


The major league baseball just relocated its all star game to an atmosphere of higher locations and lighter atmospheres .

Perhaps in contrast the negro football league and negro basketball association will move those headquarters to georgia in protest for the left social media gas light trigger meme that jim crow is back in town , while ignoring gaslight counter points from the right that relocation of the event disenfranchised some hamitic peoples in georgia .

** Hell Reparations Collected By Opportunity Of Arrival **

It may have cost ancestors from the lineages of ham more to acquire opportunities at the us table , as part of the cauldron , as part of its holdings , and each clad has enough to provide sufficient charity to support ambitions for their own volition without the pompous , pretentious , idiocy of egalitarian idealists justifying the instantiation of authoritarian government to practice baseless vilification , division and punitive retribution through anti-racist racism .

Non violent principles and individualism maintain that individuals are free to associate and free to disassociate with other private individuals , both great and small , from any demographic , whether in collections of homogeneous or heterogeneous clad , whether by race , or by gender , or by creed .


----------



## Orangecat (Apr 8, 2021)

Circe said:


> You don't see actual word salad on forums as much as you used to.


You must have daniel palos on ignore.


----------



## skews13 (Apr 8, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland CANT count DC as part of its state. DC is a federal district.
> ...



It absolutely can be, and will be. It will be followed by one or more of the other territories soon after.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 8, 2021)

skews13 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Good luck amending the constitution


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 8, 2021)

Richard-H said:


> The Constitution makes it impossible for DC to become a State.
> 
> They could redraw the boundaries of DC and return most of it back to Maryland. Then former DC residents would get Reps in Congress and have a say in electing Maryland's Senators


But that’s not what this is about. 
The bullshit ‘_taxation without representation_’ push has been going on for decades. This is about democrats gaining more automatic seats in the house and senate.
Just more typical dishonest, sleazy democrat bullshit.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Apr 8, 2021)

*" Gambling Campaign Two Holding Cauldron Of Fifty Object Set "

* Following Direct Inference **


skews13 said:


> It absolutely can be, and will be. It will be followed by one or more of the other territories soon after.


The indirect taxes collected on earnings from individuals and collected from greater individuals , as corporations , which are conducting commerce , within the district of columbia , would done so at the federal level as a province and at the municipal level .

Figuratively or literally , when implemented , each individual residing within the district of columbia could have earnings taxed by whichever state the citizen originates as an out of state worker ; so the suggestion is to choose citizenship in a state that does not have state income tax .

A large portion of migrants not subjects by title within jurisdiction of us legal immigration system file tax returns with us irs , and whether taxes were filed by a particular individual , or a greater private individual as a corporation , the status is not provided by the irs to any other federal agency .


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 8, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Let's hope the current court wont allow this.  I have very little faith in this "far right"court


----------



## Monk-Eye (Apr 8, 2021)

*" Inn Strong Agreement Too Trust Knot Against Corrupted Minds "

* Stacking Court Roulette Promoting Hyper Aggressive Agendas **


RoshawnMarkwees said:


> But that’s not what this is about.
> The bullshit ‘_taxation without representation_’ push has been going on for decades. This is about democrats gaining more automatic seats in the house and senate.
> Just more typical dishonest, sleazy democrat bullshit.


Some might suppose to anticipate this is a first step of a power ploy to increase supreme court justices above nine .

While authoritarianism establishes collectivism and dependence upon government , while libertarianism establishes individualism and independence from government .

The left wing are far more authoritarian against individual liberty of others , even while being absurdly described as liberal , which is a term inherited from libertarianism , that is better suited to describe a policy rather than an individual .

The libertarian principle asserts includes negative wrights and negative liberties for individuals to act independently from government through non actions of government .

The authoritarian principle includes on positive wrights , whether to provide negative liberties for individuals to act independently from other individuals , or whether to provide positive liberties for individuals to act dependently from other individuals , through aggressive actions of government .


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 8, 2021)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Inn Strong Agreement Too Trust Knot Against Corrupted Minds "
> 
> * Stacking Court Roulette Promoting Hyper Aggressive Agendas **
> 
> ...


Your spell-checker needs a spell-checker.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 8, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > skews13 said:
> ...



LOL

Even a 6-3 far right court thinks most Conservatives are batshit crazy


----------



## Monk-Eye (Apr 8, 2021)

*" Communicating Power Of Ideas "

* The Weigh It Is In Work Per Unit Time **


Death Angel said:


> Let's hope the current court wont allow this.  I have very little faith in this "far right"court


The validity in a social civil agreement of a contract is improved with informed consent .


----------



## Monk-Eye (Apr 8, 2021)

*" When Government Shows Up Feigning Individual Liberty With Dictates "

* Baffling Public Perceptions Without Reference **


rightwinger said:


> LOL
> Even a 6-3 far right court thinks most Conservatives are batshit crazy


The term conservative implies conservation of government management , which typifies the plethora of authoritarian propositions of the left wing .


----------



## San Souci (Apr 9, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Our nation was founded on a Revolution based on opposition to ”Taxation without Representation”
> 
> Yet Washington DC pays more Federal Tax than 22 other states.
> In spite of heavy Federal Taxes, they cannot vote for the Senators or Congressmen who levy those taxes.
> ...


So? Solution. They pay no income TAX. No way the dirty ,filthy Democrats get 2 more Senators for a black bureaucrat City.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 9, 2021)

San Souci said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Our nation was founded on a Revolution based on opposition to ”Taxation without Representation”
> ...


Fine
Exempt DC residents from Federal Tax instead of Congressional representation


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 9, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Our nation was founded on a Revolution based on opposition to ”Taxation without Representation”



Nobody forced those people to live in D.C.  They can move.


----------



## San Souci (Apr 9, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


BINGO! That is what I said. DC is a FEDERAL City. It can't have Statehood without a constitutional Ammendment.


----------



## San Souci (Apr 9, 2021)

K9Buck said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Our nation was founded on a Revolution based on opposition to ”Taxation without Representation”
> ...


All Regular Americans SHOULD move.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 9, 2021)

K9Buck said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Our nation was founded on a Revolution based on opposition to ”Taxation without Representation”
> ...



Most were born there
Why should an American have to move in order to vote?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 9, 2021)

San Souci said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...


Congress can redefine the District
They have done it before


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 9, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Most were born there Why should an American have to move in order to vote?



Not my problem.  Move to a state.  Problem solved.


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 9, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Congress can redefine the District
> They have done it before



And that's exactly what you want because you want the U.S. to be a fascist, one-party, oligarchy wherein only members of the _party_ can "serve" in office.  Why are you so hell-bent on the U.S. becoming a totalitarian state?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 9, 2021)

K9Buck said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Most were born there Why should an American have to move in order to vote?
> ...



So George Washington and Thomas Jefferson should have moved rather than have a revolution?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 9, 2021)

K9Buck said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Congress can redefine the District
> ...


Nice rant Drama Queen


----------



## San Souci (Apr 9, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


No Senators. That would be an OBVIOUS Power Grab. Besides ,it takes 51 Senators to make a quorum. If Repubs walk out ,there is no VOTE.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 9, 2021)

San Souci said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...



Taxation without Representation

Read the Declaration of Independence


----------



## San Souci (Apr 9, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I already answered that one. No Fed TAX in DC, That IS the solution.


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 9, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> So George Washington and Thomas Jefferson should have moved rather than have a revolution?



You should stick to sucking Obama's cock.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 9, 2021)

K9Buck said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > So George Washington and Thomas Jefferson should have moved rather than have a revolution?
> ...



Spoken like a true Trump supporter


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 9, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Our nation was founded on a Revolution based on opposition to ”Taxation without Representation”
> 
> Yet Washington DC pays more Federal Tax than 22 other states.
> In spite of heavy Federal Taxes, they cannot vote for the Senators or Congressmen who levy those taxes.
> ...


They have too much power already.


----------



## skews13 (Apr 9, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



States can be admitted by simple majority vote in Congress. Amending the Constitution isn't required.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Apr 9, 2021)

*" Follow The Rules "

* Not An Excuse So Pick A State In Which To Be A Citizen **


rightwinger said:


> Most were born there
> Why should an American have to move in order to vote?


Whether they were born in dc or not , a citizen must be on record as having a state of residence and the district of columbia does not qualify .

Anyone in the district of columbia that is not registered as a citizen in one of the fifty us states needs to pick a state in which to become a citizen and get a post office box to prove it .


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 9, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Our nation was founded on a Revolution based on opposition to ”Taxation without Representation”
> ...



What power do the residents of DC have when they can’t even vote?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 9, 2021)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Follow The Rules "
> 
> * Not An Excuse So Pick A State In Which To Be A Citizen **
> 
> ...


That s not how you establish residency


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 9, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> What power do the residents of DC have when they can’t even vote?


I don't hear DC residents crying about that.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 9, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > What power do the residents of DC have when they can’t even vote?
> ...



They are crying for statehood
The right to vote is essential for all citizens


----------



## Monk-Eye (Apr 9, 2021)

*" Cauldron Holding Set Orders With Fifty Objects "

* Direct Without Complications Of Conclusion **


rightwinger said:


> That s not how you establish residency


One can own property wherever they choose , however , according to us fourteenth amendment , an individual which is a citizen of the united states is also a citizen in the state in which they resided , preconditioning that such an individual must make a declaration of citizenship within one of the fifty states , whereby citizens of a state working abroad may have access to equal representation of vote for state and federal elected officials .





__





						50 (number) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



_*Fifty is the smallest number that is the sum of two non-zero square numbers in two distinct ways:* 50 = 1^2 + 7^2 = 5^2 + 5^2.[1] It is also the sum of three squares, 50 = 3^2 + 4^2 + 5^2, and the sum of four squares, 50 = 6^2 + 3^2 + 2^2 + 1^2._


----------



## Monk-Eye (Apr 9, 2021)

*" Over Coming Challenges Of Self Deception "

* Own Up To It And Move On Too Other Things **


rightwinger said:


> They are crying for statehood
> The right to vote is essential for all citizens


None are stopping property owners in the district of columbia , or residents working remote from their state in the district of columbia , from voting , as each individual citizen of the united states votes in elections for whichever state the individual is citizen .


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 9, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> They are crying for statehood
> The right to vote is essential for all citizens


No they're not, it's nothing more than a Democrat fairy tale, power-grab based on their racist view of the U.S.  making DC residents just another Democrat defined minority to be used for political purposes.


----------



## Dekster (Apr 9, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> Maryland CANT count DC as part of its state. DC is a federal district.



If the Blue States can enter into a compact to all cast their electors all the same way regardless of their state outcomes, I don't see why Maryland couldn't do this if they want.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Apr 10, 2021)

*" Democrat Ruse Exposed "

* DC Taxation Without Representation Is Baseless **


Dekster said:


> If the Blue States can enter into a compact to all cast their electors all the same way regardless of their state outcomes, I don't see why Maryland couldn't do this if they want.


The conclusion has been determined that each individual within the district of columbia belongs to one of the fifty states and that each is able to vote in their respective state elections , which means that the complaints by those citizens working abroad in dc are hubris and they do in fact have the ability to vote for those who determine their taxes .


----------



## Meathead (Apr 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The only inhabitants in DC that pay taxes are in Georgetown and the NW corridor. The rest of the city is a shithole of welfare queens.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Apr 10, 2021)

*" Corrupt To The Core "

* Paying For Negligence And Stupidity **


Meathead said:


> The only inhabitants in DC that pay taxes are in Georgetown and the NW corridor. The rest of the city is a shithole of welfare queens.


Every citizen in the district of columbia is a citizen in one of the fifty us states , and all states with state income tax should seek tax evasion charges against those pretending that they are not citizens of any state , when if fact they must be a citizen of some state .


----------



## Richard-H (Apr 12, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> > The Constitution makes it impossible for DC to become a State.
> ...



Actually the "bullshit ‘_taxation without representation_’ push" has been going on for about 250 years here in America...

Dumbass!!!


----------



## AFrench2 (Apr 12, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland CANT count DC as part of its state. DC is a federal district.
> ...


DC wasn't a thing during the founding. Weren't you ****ing there for God sakes?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 12, 2021)

Richard-H said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Richard-H said:
> ...


Hey @RealDumbass, the DC push has been going on since the marxists decided to use it as wedge. A few decades.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 12, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


OMG lol


----------



## LeftofLeft (Apr 12, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Our nation was founded on a Revolution based on opposition to ”Taxation without Representation”
> 
> Yet Washington DC pays more Federal Tax than 22 other states.
> In spite of heavy Federal Taxes, they cannot vote for the Senators or Congressmen who levy those taxes.
> ...



Not a bad idea. I was born in DC. Grew up in DC. Lived in DC as a young adult and have been a Maryland resident for 40+ years. It could work.


----------



## San Souci (Apr 12, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Well ,they all suck. DC is just a sty full of Liberal Pigs. Maryland? Even the Repubs in Maryland suck. Remember. Maryland was famous for giving us Spiro T Agnew. So Maryland and Punk ass DC are a good fit.


----------



## konradv (Apr 13, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> Maryland CANT count DC as part of its state. DC is a federal district.


The federal government could cede all or part of it, like with the VA portion in 1846.


----------



## 22lcidw (Apr 13, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


If D.C. was Repub you wouldn't say a word. Look, as of now you won. We will be a nation of tyranny as a by product. The immigration that has been left unchecked since the 1960's has changed the nation into what is of most nations of the rest of the world politically. if you are young, you won't like it in a couple of decades or so.  Time is running out.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 15, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Our nation was founded on a Revolution based on opposition to ”Taxation without Representation”
> 
> Yet Washington DC pays more Federal Tax than 22 other states.
> In spite of heavy Federal Taxes, they cannot vote for the Senators or Congressmen who levy those taxes.
> ...



No.

They can vote as part of Maryland, or not at all.  That is the choice.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 15, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



When, and in what context?


----------



## Monk-Eye (Apr 15, 2021)

*" I Ching Is Numerical Fates Itching "

* Sad And Pathetic Justification To Undermine Holdings Of The Cauldron **


22lcidw said:


> *If D.C. was Repub you wouldn't say a word. *Look, as of now you won. We will be a nation of tyranny as a by product. The immigration that has been left unchecked since the 1960's has changed the nation into what is of most nations of the rest of the world politically. if you are young, you won't like it in a couple of decades or so.  Time is running out.


Every us citizen within the district of columbia is a citizen in one of the us states .

All states should verify whether the visitors working in the district of columbia , who were once recognized as citizens of some state , actually changed residence to another state , and if the individual had not changed citizenship to another state , and if the state has state income tax , the respective state should prosecute the individuals for tax evasion if they had not paid state income taxes .





__





						Are Europe And The US Expected To Reflect Proportions Of The Global Demographic When The Left Wing Is Through With Them ?
					

" Are Europe And The US Expected To Reflect Proportions Of The Global Demographic When The Left Wing Is Through With Them ? "  * Motivations For Reverse Racism *  Add up the total number of individuals around the world according to race and which proportion of the global demographic does each...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Monk-Eye (Apr 15, 2021)

*" Working To Keep The Holding "

* Leading With Corrected Assumptions **


Billy_Kinetta said:


> No.  They can vote as part of Maryland, or not at all.  That is the choice.


The district of columbia is a province and not a state , so each individual therein is an out of state worker who votes in the respective state in which they are a citizen , and they must be a citizen in one of the fifty us states .


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 15, 2021)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" I Ching Is Numerical Fates Itching "
> 
> * Sad And Pathetic Justification To Undermine Holdings Of The Cauldron **
> 
> ...



I lived in Georgetown for years, having moved from Virginia.  I never changed my address or registered my car in DC or got a DC driver's licence.

Voted in Virginia.  Paid Virginia taxes.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Apr 15, 2021)

*" Left Wing View Of Vehicles To Success In A Bureaucratic Dole "

* So Taxation Without Representation Is Mute **


Billy_Kinetta said:


> I lived in Georgetown for years, having moved from Virginia.  I never changed my address or registered my car in DC or got a DC driver's licence.
> Voted in Virginia.  Paid Virginia taxes.


Exactly !

So the proposition for dc statehood is an attempt to grab power as much as it is a ploy of distraction that is more than likely to somewhere include a perpetuation of the anti-racist racist race card for political conflagration as much as anything .


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 16, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



What an ignorant statement you make, there are actually only *TWO committed Conservative on the court*, I posted this and more yesterday:

From post 62 The chart is in the link.

Blackmun Nominated/appointed by Nixon quickly slid into the liberal camp.
Stevens (weak liberal) Nominated/appointed by Ford slid deeper into the liberal camp.

The Court hasn't been a conservative majority for periods of time since 1970.

*LIBERAL* a year ago:

Sotomayer
Kagan
Breyer
Ginsburg

*Moderate *a year ago:

Kennedy
Roberts
Kavanaugh

*Conservative* a year ago:

Thomas
Alioto
Gorsuch (Weak)

In the link is a Liberal voting percentage that makes it clear there is NO conservative majority on specific issues.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 16, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


LOL

6-3 Conservative

None were presented to the court as a Moderate


----------



## Monk-Eye (Apr 17, 2021)

*" Left Wing Justices Pushed For Equal Wrights As Unequal Protections With Unequal Endowments "

* Justices Abdication To Federalism Extortion Of US Citizens And States Through Unfunded Mandates **


rightwinger said:


> LOL
> 6-3 Conservative
> None were presented to the court as a Moderate


The term conservative means conservation of government that explicitly implies advocacy for authoritarian government , which means that at 6 to 3 conservative the left wing are already in control .

The left vehemently uses abortion rights as a political litmus test to determine the eligibility of individuals for character assassination in a cancel culture .

The roe v wade is not in jeopardy, although laymen incapable of accepting or understanding the constitutional basis for abortion continue to project menacing shadows and alternative justifications for their beliefs .

Without the abortion issue , the left wants gun control , institutionalized anti-racist racism and expropriation of wealth for the charities of its religion for secular humanism , which liberal ( libertarian ) judges with a creed for individualism and autonomy of us citizens would reject .


----------



## justinacolmena (Apr 17, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> Maryland CANT count DC as part of its state. DC is a federal district.


Neither can Virginia. However, none of these politicians have a problem with the Civil War land retrocession to Virginia.




__





						Norton Calls Retrocession Bill Proof of Republican Fear of D.C. Statehood Momentum
					

WASHINGTON, D.C. – Congresswoman Eleanor Holmes Norton (D-DC) released the following statement today in response to the introduction of a bill by Representative Dusty Johnson (R-SD) that would retrocede most of the District of Columbia to Maryland.




					norton.house.gov
				







__





						Cession and Retrocession of the District of Columbia
					

Cession and Retrocession of the District of Columbia



					www.virginiaplaces.org
				











						The Alexandria Retrocession of 1846
					

The bill that created DC from Maryland and Virginia was enacted in 1801. Almost immediately, Virginia was looking for a way to get its territory back.




					boundarystones.weta.org
				



The Civil War ain't over, and it ain't won yet, folks.


----------



## beautress (Apr 17, 2021)

Making DC a state would be a bad thing for the other states. The founders were right to make DC out of 3 bordering states and keeping it neutral politically.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 17, 2021)

Norton is a seditionist. She belongs in GITMO.


----------

